# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Türklerin genetik şifresi!

## atoybil

*Türklerin genetik şifresi!



Kazakistanğda bulunan Türklerin genetik şifresinden bahsetmiştim. Konu müthiş ilgi uyandırdı: Ayrıntısını, Macit Gürbüzğün Selenge Yayınları arasından çıkan ğKürtleşen Türklerğ eserinden naklen veriyorum:*  
ğHerkesin bildiği gibi bilimsel izah yollarından biri de genetiktir. Son 15 yılda bu konuda uluslararası çok önemli çalışmalar ortaya konulmuştur. Bu çalışmalardan biri de 1991 yılında başlatılan ğİnsan Genom üeşitliliği Projesiğdir. Bu konuda yer olarak Orta Asya seçilmiştir! Spencer Wellsğin yaptığı DNA analizlerinde, Y koromozomu ile geçen mutasyonlar incelenmiştir. Genetik bilimi, Y kromozomunun X kromozomu ile bilgi değiş tokuşunu uç kısımları ile yaptığını ispat etmiştir. Bu tespit, özelliklerin babadan oğla hiç bozulmadan sonsuza kadar geçmesi anlamına gelmektedir. Burada çok önemli bir bilimsel gerçeğe ulaşılmıştır. O da şudur: Bugün dünyada yaşamakta olan erkeklerin Y kromozomu, 50 bin yıl önce yaşamış ortak atanın Y kromozomu ile yüzde 99.99 oranında aynıdır. Aradaki küçük fark, insan türünün gezegen üzerindeki dağılımının kayıtlarını içeren işaretlerdir. İşte bu kısmın ortaya çıkarılmasını kolaylaştıran teknikler bulundu. P. Underhill ve P. Defner tarafından geliştirilen bu buluş, insan göçlerinin izini sürmekte büyük kolaylık sağladı. Mutasyonlar bir nesilden diğerine geçerken, genom üzerinde, teker teker birikim yapar. 
Dolayısıyla herkesin paylaştığı bir mutasyon, herkesin ortak atasından kaynaklanmıştır. İşte bu herkesin paylaştığı ortak atadan kaynaklanan en önemli mutasyon olan M45 Kazakistanğda bulundu. Bu bilgileri H. Feyza Daldal değerli kitabı KünAyğda yazdı. Biz de oradan alıntı yaptık. (Daldal, H. Feyza, Uygarlığın Doğup Geliştiği Yer, Bereketli KünAy, Yeni Hayat Yayıncılık, İstanbul 2005.) 

M45 ne anlama geliyor? 
Bu mutasyonun bir merkez gövde olduğu,buradan çıkan dalların, sonraki çağlarda, Avrupa, Amerika ve Asyağnın dört yönüne yayıldığı anlaşıldı. Bu sonuç bize Avrupa ve Amerikalıların tek bir bölgeden, Orta Asyağdan, yani Kazakistan ve bütün Türkistanğdan dünyaya dağıldığını gösteriyor. Bu başlangıç ve dağılımın tarihleri, genetik bulgu olarak tespit edilmiş ve ispatlanmıştır. Bu sonuca göre akıllı insanın ortak ataları Orta Asyağda; Karadenizğden Baykal Gölüğne kadar uzanan bölgede 40 bin yıl yaşamış ve bu merkezden 30-10 bin yıl öncelerinden başlayan değişik zamanlarda, Avrupa, Amerika ve Asyağnın dört yönüne ve Avustralyağya yayılmıştır. Bu sonuç, bugüne kadar bilinen bütün tezlerin iflası demektir. Bu sonuç, bizi bölmeye, parçalamaya çalışan Avrupa ve Amerikağnın stratejilerini yeniden gözden geçirme zorunluluğunun fotoğrafıdır. 

*** 

Aynı çalışmanın bir başka bölümünde mikro uydu adı verilen bir DNA değişkeni ele alındı ve incelendi. ğMikro uydu değişkeniğnin, bir nesilden diğerine değişme şansı birkaç yüzde bir olduğu için, belirli bir kişinin profilini çıkarmakta kullanılıyordu. Yani mutasyonlar bize ana dalları gösteriyorsa, mikro uydular da uç dalları göstermektedir. 16 farklı mikro uydu incelenirken, bir tanesinin sürekli olarak ortaya çıktığı fark edildi.. Neredeyse tüm Orta Asya erkeklerinde görülen bu mikro uydu işaretinin çıkış noktasının Moğolistan olduğu ve bağlantı yaşının, en azından 1000-3000 yıl önce olduğu anlaşıldı. Bu durumda işaretin Cengiz Hanğdan geldiğini düşündü herkes. Dünyaya da böyle aktarıldı. 

Halbuki Moğolistan baştanbaşa erken Türkçe yazıtlarla doluydu. Cengiz Hanğın tarih sahnesine çıkmadan çok çok önceleri yazılmış olan bu yazıtlar sayesinde öğrendiğimiz tarih bize Buumın Kağanğın (neslimin hakanı) ve onun neslinden gelen erken Türklerin, Cengiz Hanğdan çok önce, Avrasyağda kurdukları cihanşumul kağanlıklarını anlatıyor. Böylece ğneslimin hakanığ Buumın Kağan adının taşıdığı anlamın haklılığı, genetik olarak ispatlanmış oluyor.ğ 

Arslan Bulut

----------


## Saka

Bir Oy Bil döneminde Anadolu'da Türkler var mıydı ve Asurlular Türk müdür?Asurluların Türk olmadıkları ve Arap oldukları genel kanı.Ancak Türkçe konuşuyorlardı.Eğer Asurlular Arap ise Sadece sınırlar genişti.Yani devletin her tarafında Türk yoktu.Eğer gerçekten de böyle ise Anadolu'da Türk var mıydı?

----------


## anau

> Bir Oy Bil döneminde Anadolu'da Türkler var mıydı ve Asurlular Türk müdür?Asurluların Türk olmadıkları ve Arap oldukları genel kanı.Ancak Türkçe konuşuyorlardı.Eğer Asurlular Arap ise Sadece sınırlar genişti.Yani devletin her tarafında Türk yoktu.Eğer gerçekten de böyle ise Anadolu'da Türk var mıydı?


Biroybil Mü 9000'den beri var, oysa Asurların tarihi çok Biroybile göre eski sayılmaz.

----------

